# New weight loss pill



## CeeCee (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/weight-loss-pill-expands-balloon-article-1.1590274


Seems less evasive than gastric bypass surgery.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 24, 2014)

Interesting,but it wouldn`t be effective long-term. Even gastric bypass isn`t always effective forever-the patient HAS to change their eating habits or they will eventually put the weight back on.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2014)

No thanks.


----------



## gar (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll keep my fat that's if I can find it LOL


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 24, 2014)

After we sold our business and were able to be here full time,I took a job with a friend as a property inspector. My daughters worked for her as well. She had the surgery about 5 or 6 years ago-lost almost all the weight she wanted/needed to but after she started her business,she started drinking. And drinking and drinking and drinking. She started making the most idiotic choices imaginable. Left her husband and three kids and just started flying all over the country. Would get on FB and just rant (drunkenly) about her ex,sometimes about her mom (who ended up having to take over the business from her) and just basically ruined her life. She has been on the run from a warrant issued for her arrest for many months but finally agreed to turn herself in to serve two months last week. BUT,she didn`t turn herself in until twelve hours late-and was drunk and high when she did it. So now she will be spending even longer there. I have never in my life seen anyone go down the tubes so fast.

I will say though,that two of my daughters have had gastric bypass. Both lost over 100 pounds (the oldest was only 17 when she had the surgery,she is now 45) and neither has an alcohol problem. They have both kept the weight off-although the older one has to watch it now that she is over 40. Neither hubby or I are overweight and neither are our other two kids. It`s weird,really.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 24, 2014)

From what I`ve heard,they aren`t exactly sure why so many (especially women) tend to become alcoholics afterwards. Whether it is just that they go off the deep end socializing and partying or whether it`s the fact with most of the stomach blocked off,there is very little stomach lining to absorb the alcohol and they get drunk very,very quickly. They also sober up very quickly though. Maybe it`s a combination of the two things,who knows. I hadn`t heard that they were more likely to become drug addicts but if that`s so,that would be strictly a socializing/partying thing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 24, 2014)

Behavioral modification and lifestyle change along with the proper motivations are the only real ways to accomplish weight loss. You might as well swallow a few sponges every day as take this wonder cure.

This is the reason why I didn't get rich teaching Taijiquan ... it's pretty much acknowledged that to truly master the art it takes 30 years, and VERY few people have that kind of stick-to-it-tiveness. My private student has been with me for 15 years now and I joke with him that he's half-way there. 

Everyone is looking for the magic bullet, the quick fix, the next new drug that will do the work _for_ them. 

Well, guess what? There _ain't_ no such thing.


----------



## Ina (Jan 24, 2014)

My life until a few years ago was always so busy I never got over 115. Then my spinal stenosis finally put me in a wheelchair, and I gained up to 210. Talk about uncomfortable!! But I've always been head strong, so I made sure I didn't eat over 800 calories a day. It took me almost a year, but I'm down to 135. But you really must be careful. You can do a lot of damage to yourself if not.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2014)

Congrats Ina, you did good, lots of willpower and control there...kudos!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2014)

I knew a young gal who had the liposuction and tummy tuck operation, navel relocation, the whole nine yards.  She looked great afterwards, stomach flat as an ironing board.  It didn't take long afterwards though, to start packin' on the pounds again, going overboard with junk food, fried foods, cheese, desserts, etc.  That's gotta be depressing, you have to want to do it mentally...no quick fixes otherwise.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 24, 2014)

I know it can be done but you have to be very,very motivated and strong willed and not that many people are. Then if you DO lose it,you have to be able to keep it off. I do have a friend who has lost over 140 pounds by,for the most part,hula hooping. And her hubby has lost even more! They have been on the Today Show several times and she has been on several magazine covers. Now they are talking to them about doing a reality show but they aren`t too sure about that one! I think she/they WILL keep the weight off because they are insanely motivated-it has become their whole lives,really. They have even made it their jobs,having opened a fitness studio and they travel extensively teaching hooping.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 25, 2014)

Here we go again the doctors think people are over weight because they have a stomach and they need to cut it out.
  From what I have found over weight is a mineral deficiency. I started taking the beyond tangy tangerine from youngevity and lost 70lbs. with out doing anything. I slowly lost my appetite for excess foods and sweets. The beyond tangy tangerine is not a weight loss protocol but everyone that I hear losses weight youngevity has a weight loss product.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

Raspberry ketone is the latest one over here; similar to beyond tangy tangerine I believe


----------



## drifter (Jan 25, 2014)

My youngest brother had this operation, lost about a hundred pounds. He had some problems and they operated on him again and added a little more stomach  and he may have been addicted to sleeping pills before his operation.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 25, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Raspberry ketone is the latest one over here; similar to beyond tangy tangerine I believe



Tangy tangerine is 60 minerals, 12 vitamins, 16 amino acids it is a complete dietary supplement. It is not for weight loss but everyone that I know used it lost weight.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry D0ug, raspberry ketones are phenolic compounds; you are right, different.
however, used for the same purpose, fantastic claims....but no proof, yet.


----------



## d0ug (Jan 25, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Sorry D0ug, raspberry ketones are phenolic compounds; you are right, different.
> however, used for the same purpose, fantastic claims....but no proof, yet.


Tangy tangerine never made any claims for weight loss only a dietary supplement. They do have a weight loss product.
Now in the US obesity is now proclaimed  disease and you can not make any claims unless it is a drug.


----------



## Rainee (Jan 28, 2014)

Over here there is Garcinia Cambogia.. the people swear it works for them.I am not too sure I`d like to take it if I needed it , too many things on the market for weight loss and they cost heaps.. and as Phil says don`t work.. . I have always maintained.. 
a balanced diet.. and eat off a smaller plate.. works for me ..I just do slight exercise as my legs are not 
strong enough to take me walking too far.. due to Perifeal Nuropathy which doc says is due to my iron overload 
problem also a car accident I had when in my early 20s.. and it wasn`t even my fault.. LOL.. so eat off a smaller plate, 
and good food does it ..


----------

